# Just one of the reasons:



## theletch1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I usually update the blog associated with our schools website.  You can follow the link in my sig line to it.  Yesterday my instructor added an entry that really moved me and I thought I'd share it with all of you.  MA training is labor intensive, can get expensive and the training continues far longer than you'd expect for the 15 or 30 second self defense situation that you'll hopefully never have to deal with.  There must be other reasons to study besides pure SD.  Sensei McCraw hit the nail on the head with his post.  It's just one of the reasons that I study.  What keeps you coming back other than the SD aspects of your training?

Missed opportunities

Fellow Aikidoka,
In our most recent classes we have been working on a lot of flowing and blending but most importantly the benefit of not trying to regain a lost opportunity. 
During the attack continuum the window of opportunity to respond will come and go pretty quickly. That is the bad news as one needs to seize the moment if you are going to be able to control the energy. The good news is that if the opportunity is missed another will be coming along and you need to be ready to receive that and  not be concentrating on trying to recapture the already passed window of opportunity. 
While this skill is essential in self defense it also directly correlates with life. The old adage that "one need not cry over spilled milk" is true. Let the missed opportunity pass but be aware of the next one coming down the pike. 
Train hard and try and live in the now,
Sensei McCraw


----------

